# Lake Isabella Trout Stocking



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Hi all!
I'm a guy from Germany (please be patient with my lenglish) and I saw that Lake Isabella starts trout stockings on friday 03/02! I don't want to go on friday (heard it's very crowded then), so I thought I'll go on monday! Do you think there are enough trouts left, or are they all catched on the stocking weekend??

Maybe someone has experiences with that!!

By the way do someone know where I can buy Sbirolinos???

Thanks!


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

You will be fine...plenty of trout! Not sure on the Sbirolinos....Isnt that some type of float?


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Hi OhJoe,
thanks for the reply!!
Yes a Sbirolino is some kind of float! There are three different types floating, slow sinking and fast sinking! You can use it to cast further, using light bait (spinner, jigs...)!
It's very popular in Germany! Picture attached!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fischa miami white water will be stocking about 500 trout.. another hamilton co park


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

according to the website miami whitewater will not be stocking trout this year...only isabella.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

crappie4me said:


> according to the website miami whitewater will not be stocking trout this year...only isabella.


wonder why


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> wonder why


$$$$$$$...i would imagine


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Anyone caught some trouts the last weeks?? Wanna go on Saturday and every tip (bait, place, depth..) would be very helpful!!

Thanks


----------

